# E60 Wiring Diagram for Radio



## dublindave (Jul 28, 2005)

I am installing a ice>Link FM and need to be sure which wires to connect to at the back of the radio.

I need to join the Ground and the Ignition Switched 12v cables.

Pictures speak a thousand words

Please HELP
:dunno: 
http://support.dension.com/downloads/ice-Link_FM_Install_Guide.pdf


----------

